# Fuji Professional 3.0



## dws21 (Jul 12, 2009)

Looking at a 2007 Fuji Professional and was just wanting to get some info on them, the only thing I can get with it is on BikePedia. Just wondering why they only made them in 2007. There asking 700 with some access.


Thanks
Derrick


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Fuji Professional went to carbon in 2005. Before that it was an aluminum bike with carbon fork/seat stays.

If you look at the current model year CCR from Fuji, its the same bike. Just a different name.

But other than that, its a C4 carbon bike, with compact geometry - a 53cm bike has a 55.5cm top tube. Very comfortable for long rides due to the shape of the bike.


----------



## birdoprey (Jul 22, 2009)

I just bought one on clearance at a local Performance Bike, for under $800 I haven't put too many miles on it so far, it's my first road bike. I test rode a Roubaix and some Schwinn, and the Professional 3.0 was better than both, and fits me very well.


----------

